# Pictures from Wales Meet today (2nd Feb)



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Just got back ....absolutely fnackered...Tim, cheers for directing, Paula and family thanks for keeping up! TTim, Ryan and all thanks for a great day....*329 miles averaging 24.5 mpg*

Rob/Gemma thanks for your hospitality on the way back.....as good a fuel stop as we'l ever get! Kev/Amy thanks for the directions out of Bristol!

Here are the pics:

Kev - your next sig pic? 


























































































erm....can anyone guess it was raining? 









*This sign was in Welsh......so I couldn't read it*  ;D









ps: Tim - where are we in this bit?









Some nutter....









There he is....it's him again....the one in the duffel coat  









Kev is pointing at the bloke who wrote "Cock" on the back of someone's car ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nice pictures again stu
Cheers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

All apart from one were silver TTs???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> All apart from one were silver TTs???


exactly ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Some great pics 8) Magazine cover material, surely 
I like the side on pic of KMP's car on the move with the trees to the side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Erm, all apart from 2...

1 Black Coupe and 1 Red imposter ;D ;D ;D

Great photies m8.... Didn't realise quite how wet some of it was until looking at those....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Great photos mate - just wanted to thank everyone for turning up. Had a cracking drive, and from some of the smiles on the faces after a couple of those stretches of road, my guess is you folks were enjoying yourselves too.....

I'm slowly colouring in my "Wales" map with places to avoid, places to hoon and stuff like that 

We weren't far from the Llangadog / Brynamman road that we did last time (where the fog rolled right down on top of us.....) but saved that for another day... 

Seriously good fun, excellent company, and trust everyone got home safely.....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> All apart from one were silver TTs???


Yes, it was a silver TT meet! Also, I was assured that the silver TT's go faster than any other colour  

Nice pictures, Stu.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Tim for organising the day. Great roads again and it was nice to meet a new face(Paula) and her family(even though they did get free Kit Kat Chunky's and i didn't [smiley=bigcry.gif]). Great company, great roads, great(ish)(cheap) food. Cheers everybody. 

A few poor photos....

The trip from Bristol to Newport was interesting, one minute it was sunny, next minute im going across the severn bridge at 100 with the roof down in the pissing down rain!!! 


























Those pesky kids got to tims car and he drove around all day with it written on the back [smiley=jester.gif]









Snooty bitch in the S3(dented) who wouldn't play...









Top of Brecon...

















Bottom of Brecon(now my desktop, as its a really nice pic full size)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Rob/Gemma thanks for your hospitality on the way back.....as good a fuel stop as we'l ever get!


Cheers Stu 



> 329 miles averaging 24.5 mpg


Hmmm, that's including the last 150 miles on the motorway from Swansea back to your manor. I managed to get 19.6 during the hoon across the moors, but was back at 27.5 by the time we got back to Bris'ol 

Thanks everyone for a great day. Tim, nice one matey.

Re picture of Kev, I'm not sure that's the image he likes to portray on the forum, but I'm sure with Photoshop he could edit his fingers to adjust his 'wave' accordingly 

Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Great photos mate - just wanted to thank everyone for turning up. Had a cracking drive, and from some of the smiles on the faces after a couple of those stretches of road, my guess is you folks were enjoying yourselves too.....
> 
> I'm slowly colouring in my "Wales" map with places to avoid, places to hoon and stuff like that
> 
> ...


Cheers Tim - the drive back after lunch will stay with me for some time yet....great roads. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

